

Rock Paper Scissors Playing Glove - bockris
http://grathio.com/2010/03/rock-paper-scissors-training-glove.html

======
bockris
By the same guy that made the secret knock detector.

[http://grathio.com/2009/11/secret-knock-detecting-door-
lock....](http://grathio.com/2009/11/secret-knock-detecting-door-lock.html)

------
chaosprophet
Awesome cool glove. I want one. Any kits available?

I'd bet this is pretty susceptible to data poisoning, though. Open your first
200 games with scissor and you can probably win the next 50 opening games
using paper.

~~~
jpablo
you are still loosing 200-50 :-).

I'll guess in the long run the only sound strategy is to be totally random and
that will get you only 50% of wins.

~~~
iman
no, in the long run you are playing against a known algorithm (assuming you've
read the code), and so:

\- in the case that it is a deterministic algorithm you should be able to win
every hand

\- in the case that the algorithm employs randomness then you should be able
to win more than 50% of the time (unless the algorithm used is to employ
completely random play in which case no matter what you play you will win
exactly 50% of the time)

------
sophacles
Is there a lizard/Spock add-on yet?

